# Two kernel errors [SOLVED]

## NathanZachary

Now that I finally have a working installation of Gentoo (done manually), I get two errors during boot:

1.  (Yellow) Corrected filesystem errors

2.

(Yellow) Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP.

(Red) No DHCP client installed

(Red) ERROR: problem starting needed service net.eth0 netmount was not started

Any ideas on what could be the problems?

Thanks,

Zach

----------

## Phenax

The corrected filesystem errors just mean that Gentoo checked your filesystem and corrected errors..

The second problem relates to your internet, you might have noticed you have no internet support.. You'll need to get on a live disk and chroot to your installation to continue with this most likely..

You'll need dhcpcd (or a similar tool) to initialize your network using a dhcp server (What most use).

```
emerge dhcpcd
```

 The dhcpcd assumption message will come up until you specify it -- it's just a warning. Add 

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

 to /etc/conf.d/net if you want that to go away.

----------

## luqas

1) is caused usually by an improper shutdown and upon booting it notices the problems and corrects them

2) is because you didn't install a DHCP client.   You are going to have to boot off of the livecd and chroot into your system and then emerge dhcpcd.

Edit:  Phenax is too fast  :Smile: 

----------

## NathanZachary

When I check using

emerge --search dhcpcd

it says it is installed.  But I still get that error.  Why would I have to chroot into my installation environment when I can do it from the root login?

--Zach

----------

## NathanZachary

Actually, this is odd.  I just thought about something.  I unmerged DHCPCD and then went to emerge it again.  When I did, it installed just fine.  How would that happen without a recognized internet connection?  I'm still receiving that error.

--Zach

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

Networking problem, so moved here.

----------

## NathanZachary

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.
> 
> Networking problem, so moved here.

 

Sorry about that; my mistake.

----------

## luqas

 *gentoo_zach wrote:*   

> Why would I have to chroot into my installation environment when I can do it from the root login?

 

Because we wanted you to get network to install dhcpcd under the assumption that you didn't have it installed yet.

 *gentoo_zach wrote:*   

> Actually, this is odd.  I just thought about something.  I unmerged DHCPCD and then went to emerge it again.  When I did, it installed just fine.  How would that happen without a recognized internet connection?  I'm still receiving that error.
> 
> --Zach

 

Because portage actually "caches" the tar file after you download it the first time until there is a newer version available or till you clean out /usr/portage/distfiles.  Thus when you re-emerge it finds it and uses it from there.   

I still do not know why you are getting that error about no dhcp client installed.  Did you do an etc-update?

----------

## NathanZachary

When I do etc-update, it says that there's nothing left to do and exits.  I guess I might need to chroot back into my installation after all.  I hate doing that because I can never seem to get it right.  I followed the instruction manual exactly.  I think the part that gets me is mounting before I chroot.

--Zach

----------

## luqas

Try this link - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3385239.html#3385239 . It is just instructions to get chroot'd and maybe that will make it easier for you.

----------

## NathanZachary

Thanks.  The other thing I was wondering is do I have to add something to to the default runlevel or to init.d to make dhcpcd start up automatically?

--Zach

----------

## luqas

You shouldn't (besides net.eth0).   When you specify dhcp in your conf.d/net it calls a dhcp client so you should be good to go.  I have no idea though why it isn't working and you had it installed, other than config files not being updated which you proved that when you did the etc-update.

----------

## wynn

Same problem in [WORKAROUND] No network after reboot â could you post your /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## NathanZachary

The only thing in /etc/conf.d/net is the commented out stuff and this line:

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

I'm confused because when I install from the LiveCD, I didn't have this problem.  So, it must be something that I can change.  However, unlike the user in that other thread, I get error messages when I try to run ifconfig and dhcpcd:

```

#: ifconfig eth0

/eth0: error fetching interface information: device not found

```

```

#: dhcpcd eth0

Error, eth0: ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR: No such device

```

I'm not sure what the hell is going on.  I really thought installing manually would be easy.  However, even doing everything according to the guide hasn't helped.

--Zach

----------

## wynn

If you don't have an /etc/conf.d/net at all, the initscripts assume one which just contains "config_eth0=( "dhcp" )" so you may like to rename it to "unused-net" or something and allow them to do the default.

The error you are getting from both ifconfig and dhcpcd seems to show that your network driver isn't loaded or doesn't match your device.

Could you try

```
modprobe -vv <network driver>
```

replacing "<network driver>" by the name of the module and then trying ifconfig and dhcpcd again.

If they still fail could you post the name of the module you have selected for your network card and post the output of

```
lspci | grep -i ethernet
```

In CPUs they call this speculative branch execution (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speculative_execution)   :Smile: 

----------

## NathanZachary

When I do the command this is what I get (had to do it from the install CD):

```

lspci | grep -i ethernet

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88e8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

```

I'm guessing maybe I don't have that driver worked into the kernel?  Which module would I load?  Kernel editing is NOT something I'm used to right now, so please bear with me.  :Smile: 

--Zach

----------

## luqas

when you chroot into your environment do the following. Actually you can boot so you don't have to chroot to do the following, just boot into your Gentoo install and do the following:

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

browse to device drivers -> Network device support ->  Ethernet (1000 Mbit) -> Put a * by Marvell Yukon Chipset

Exit all the way out 

Do make && make modules_install

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage to /boot (make sure it is mounted first)

update /boot/grub/grub.conf to new kernel

Of course that is quick and dirty instructions. 

GL

----------

## NathanZachary

Well for me it would be:

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage

but I get the idea.  Now when you say to mount /boot before I cp, why would I have to do that?  If I already am at the root prompt, shouldn't /boot already be mounted?

--Zach

----------

## luqas

Well if you followed the install instructions and setup your fstab per that, then your boot partition is set to not automount.  If you look at your fstab and for your /boot partition if you see noauto on the options then you will have to manually mount it.

Of course all of this is under the assumption you have a boot partition also.

----------

## NathanZachary

So, I would just mount it normally, like:

```

mount -t ext2 /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

```

right?

Sorry for all the n00b questions.  I just don't quite understand the idea of having to mount.  Should I set it to automount in my fstab?

--Zach

----------

## wynn

It seems that

```
< > Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support
```

(sk98lin) is deprecated and the recommended driver for the Marvell 88E8001 is

```
< > New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support
```

skge.

----------

## NathanZachary

 *wynn wrote:*   

> It seems that
> 
> ```
> < > Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support
> ```
> ...

 

Really?  Well I guess I will use that option instead.  I'm guessing that since it replaced the depreciated driver, it will work with mine? And not that I doubt you at all (because I don't), but where did you find that information?  I just want to know so I don't have to ask, but can rather look on my own from now on.

Thanks,

Zach

----------

## luqas

 *gentoo_zach wrote:*   

> So, I would just mount it normally, like:
> 
> ```
> 
> mount -t ext2 /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 

You will want to leave it noauto.  To mount all you need to do is type mount /boot and it reads what it needs to from the fstab to mount it.

----------

## NathanZachary

Wow, I didn't know that at all.  Thanks a bunch for the information.  I've decided to do a fresh installation on the basis that practice makes perfect (and since I have the current stage 3 tarball).

You guys all rock!

--Zach

----------

## wynn

 *gentoo_zach wrote:*   

>  *wynn wrote:*   It seems that
> 
> ```
> < > Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support
> ```
> ...

  *Dryre wrote:*   

> device drivers -> Network device support -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) -> Put a * by Marvell Yukon Chipset 

 As you say that "Kernel editing is NOT something I'm used to right now" and I don't know what you're familiar with, step by step instructions are

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

On the first page you will see

```
Device Drivers  --->
```

at the bottom of the window, move the highlight down to this entry with the down arrow key, "<Select>" will be highlighted on the bar at the bottom, press Enter and you will get a window full of new entries. Move the highlight down to " Network device support  --->" ("<Select>" is highlighted again), press Enter; move the highlight down again to "Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->" and press Enter.

You're there. You now move the hghlight down to the bottom of the window and continue down until

```
< > New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support

< > SysKonnect Yukon2 support (EXPERIMENTAL)

< > Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (DEPRECATED)
```

come into view. To see the help on any one of these, move the highlight on to it and press "?". If you look at the help for the first and third entries you will find they both talk about the Marvell 88E8001. To get out of help, press Enter. To get back to the main menu after you have made your choice, press Esc-Esc (Escape key twice in succession) until you are there.

I apologize if I have underrated your skills with menuconfig, it seemed better to give too much than too little information.

----------

## NathanZachary

Ah, so it says it right there in the kernel editor.  I hadn't actually recompiled, so I didn't see that note.  I do understand the concept of editing the kernel, but sometimes I don't know what I need to include and what I don't.  Nonetheless, thank you for your very specific details.  You're truly helpful!

--Zach

----------

